
The Top Jobs Where Women Are Outnumbered by Men Named John - tosh
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/04/24/upshot/women-and-men-named-john.html
======
JKCalhoun
Ha ha, I'm named John. Almost no one has named their sons John in perhaps 50
years? So, it is less of a surprise that positions with typically old White
men are going to skew "John".

Guessing Starbucks is not a job where men named "John" outnumber women.

;-)

~~~
grzm
> _" Almost no one has named their sons John in perhaps 50 years?"_

"John" is still in the top 30 names as of 2016 (ranked 28th) according to the
SSA†. It _has_ fallen, for example, from 14th in 2001 when it peaked at 0.914%
(18884 births) of the total male births. It was about half that in 2016, at
0.495% (9952 births).

[https://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/rankchange.html](https://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/rankchange.html)

† Numbers vary with region of course. If you've got different data available,
please do share.

------
the_jeremy
> There are fewer women among Supreme Court justices than there are men named
> Anthony, Clarence, John and Neil

... Really? Thanks.

